# 2 for 2 this weekend



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll never understand these birds. After cussing them day after day, all of a sudden they make too easy (almost). Filled my second tag this morning at 6:25 am. Set up on the same tree as yesterday (my listening spot) and had a lone gobbler roosted about 75 yards away. Only gobbled once on the roost, and a couple more once he got in the field, looking for the hen. I suspect another three year old. 9 1/2" beard, longest spur only 1" but both sharp as needles, 23 lbs.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations Mike!
Although I didnt hunt them I did manage to call in two Gobblers yesterday morning.
It was too easy...they came in like they were on a string!


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats! Pretty good weight on that bad boy too.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

GOOD GOING man... CONGRATS


----------

